# ¡Los Californios: The Destined! [IC]



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2011)

*¡Los Californios: The Destined! [IC]*

*¡Los Californios!​*
The Destined.​

*Monterey, several days ago..*
"Mariam, for what reason, have you sought out my company?  I though scum like myself deserve to rot in a Tejas prison like a common bandit."  The man smirked. "Or have you already forgotten our parting words?"

"My husband, your brother, is dead. He was murdered."

"Ain't that a shame.  I guess all that civility he believed in done him mighty good." The gunman laughed coldly. "So, lets get to business.  Besides for that bribe money you sent to my jailers, how much more are you willing to pay for retribution and whose head do you want me to return with?"

"$10,000.  The killer is known as _The Snake_..."


*Mission San Fernando, last night *
Pio de Jesus Pico impatiently paced back and forth along the back wall Mission's rectory as he spoke to middle aged man. "I do not see what is taking them so long.  I am the speaker of the assembly, I should be Governor, or Presidente!."

"Patience, my brother in law.  Your brother Andrés is trying to convince our assembly that he can maintain troop loyalty.  Just in case, I have heard rumors of a _German_ who is 'expanding upon' Benjamin Frankin's scientific discoveries in the field of electricity, I believe his inventions may be of use if a rebellion were to occur."

"Excellente!  What news do you have of_ Los Indios_?"

** * * * *​*
*Rancho Cauhenga, last night.*
A small group of Californian Indians stood around the ruins of a rancho. One of the men, frowned as he raised remains of a tattered painting from the rubble.
"(Indio) When they first arrived stole our land and forced us to work for them.  Then after many years they allowed us to purchase it back in scattered pieces. Now, in envy, they destroy what we have built." The man turned to his companions," (Indio) Travel the land, find our brothers and tell them of this injustice."


*El Pueblo de Los Angeles, now*
It is a mild, cloudy winter morning in the Pueblo of Los Angeles.  On this morning, the pueblo is running wild with talk and speculation about the previous day's battle at the La Provencia Ranchero and what it means for Alta California's future.

In the center of the pueblo, not far from it's Old Church, is a two story tall yellow painted adobe saloon that is located on the southern edge of the pueblo's main plaza.  The saloon has a plain wooden sign that read's _La Gitana_. 

There is a small crowd within the tavern consisting of mostly locals and a few travelers.  As the saloon's mariachi concluded signing a song, man rushed into the establishment holding a piece of paper.  

"(English) _Scarlet_, venga!  I have important news." Don Ramon Peña grinned as he placed several shot glasses on the saloon's counter.  " (English) They say that Pio Pico will move the capitol to our Pueblo.  I need you to teach the girls some English. We're going to make mucho dinero from the Americans when they start coming to our pueblo!"  The saloon keeper began to pour drinks into the assembled glasses as he yelled, "(Spanish) Muchachos! For the next five minutes, drinks are on the house!"

The room broke out in a cheer as saloon's patrons began to rush toward the bar.









*OOC:*


 When it matters, I will write down the language the speaker is talking in.  If a language is not mentioned, assume that it is being spoken in a language your character understands.

All the characters are currently in the La Gitana saloon, and yes, our Indian characters may have witnessed the scene at Rancho Cauhenga.  







[sblock=El nuevo deck o' cards]
Joker
Joker
A of ♦
2 of ♦
3 of ♦
4 of ♦
5 of ♦
6 of ♦
7 of ♦
8 of ♦
9 of ♦
10 of ♦
J of ♦
Q of ♦
K of ♦
A of ♥ 
2 of ♥ 
3 of ♥ 
4 of ♥ 
5 of ♥ 
6 of ♥ 
7 of ♥ 
8 of ♥ 
9 of ♥ 
10 of ♥ 
J of ♥ 
Q of ♥ 
K of ♥ 
A of ♣
2 of ♣
3 of ♣
4 of ♣
5 of ♣
6 of ♣
7 of ♣
8 of ♣
9 of ♣
10 of ♣
J of ♣
Q of ♣
K of ♣
A of ♠
2 of ♠
3 of ♠
4 of ♠
5 of ♠
6 of ♠
7 of ♠
8 of ♠
9 of ♠
10 of ♠
J of ♠
Q of ♠
K of ♠[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoffrey runs a hand through his neatly trimmed brown hair, and mutters, " I can drink to that. " Truth be told, the man from Trinidad cannot much afford to turn down a free drink, and that means toasting to whatever occassion for which it is being offered. 

He stands up from his chair and heads over to the bar. With a little luck Geoff hopes he can find some work to pay for his own drinks; before he has to start praying for the Californians to ride off to conquer some other territory so he can quench his thirst again with something that has a kick to it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

The older German gets up and moves to the counter, heavily bracing himself on his cane with the silvered tip.

(Spanish) "Good man, could I have another one of the drinks you call beer?"

He looks, his nearly always silent 'assistant' Hans still sitting at the table and keeping watch on the Professor's belongings.
(Spanish) "Better make it two."

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

I hope a not so much speaking, non-combatant servant is fine.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2011)

> "I can drink to that."



The serving girl smiled as she poured Geoffrey's drink. "(Spanish) Your accent is funny, where are you from?"



> (Spanish) "Good man, could I have another one of the drinks you call beer? Better make that two."




Don Ramon smiled as he poured a Prof. Hact a dark lager. "(Spanish) You speak spanish like a Helvetian.  What brings you to the Southern Pueblos?"









*OOC:*


 Non-speaking, non-fighting bag handlers are fine be me.  Hell, they may even be upgraded to allies if need be.

In general, beer tends to be corn based (tesgüino/izquiate) or agave based (pulque). However I assume that there is a slight possibility Sweddish settlers to in "Neuva Helvetia" (Sacramento) may have brought dark lagers to California before the 1845 establishment of the first germanic brewery in Mexico.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(Spanish) "Good guess, but my home is a bit more north than the ancestral homeland of the Neuva Helvetia people. I'm an inventor by trade and came here to find more inspiration for my work and maybe additional funding."
Von Hacht answers as he waits for the second brew for Hans.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

*Scarlet*

(English) _“The capitol! Now that's the best news I heard this week. The Americanos sure will bring some coins to spend and we will be ready to welcome them with open arms. And sure, I guess I can teach the girls a word or three.”_

The attractive redhead heads to the counter to get one of the free drinks for herself, not that she has trouble to get free drinks, but it just seems appropriate in the situation. A wide smile is gracing her pretty face. In her mind, she is already counting the dollars.

(Spanish) _“On Pio Pico's wisdom! And on our beloved pueblo!”_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


*An addendum about Ranchero Cahuenga. *

Rancho Cahuenga is the rectangle within the yellow shaded area (Rancho Provencia) on this surveyor map.






The final day of the battle of La Provencia amounted to cannons being fired at each opposing army from opposite sides of the Rancho La Provencia.  Needless to say, in this reality, the homestead at Rancho Cahuenga was reduced to rubble.  Considering that no one was killed during the battle (except a horse and a mule), you can see why the "unnamed" indian decided to make his speech.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 13, 2011)

Geoff smiles politely at the serving girl as he takes his drink. " I was born and bred on the island of Trinidad, Senorita, " he answers before putting back the shot of liquor. Resting the glass back down on the counter, he adds, " In the Caribbean. It was a Spanish colony once upon a time, and a good many folks still speak the language, which is how I came to it. "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 13, 2011)

> (Spanish) "Good guess, but my home is a bit more north than the ancestral homeland of the Neuva Helvetia people. I'm an inventor by trade and came here to find more inspiration for my work and maybe additional funding."



Don Ramon smiled as he poured the second drink. "An inventor, that is a good profession.  You will make much money in a pueblo like this.  If it is your desire, I can arrange lodging for yourself and your servant, we have plenty of room."



> " I was born and bred on the island of Trinidad, Senorita. In the Caribbean. It was a Spanish colony once upon a time, and a good many folks still speak the language, which is how I came to it. "



"(Spanish) Then you are like us, newly liberated!" The server girl raised the bottle she held.  "(Spanish) To freedom!"



> (English) _“The capitol! Now that's the best news I heard this week. The Americanos sure will bring some coins to spend and we will be ready to welcome them with open arms. And sure, I guess I can teach the girls a word or three.”_



"(Spanish) Excelente. I will also see to hiring some guards just in case we get some frontiersmen men they say are starting to show up north." Don Pena made a quick glance towards Geoffrey. "(Spanish) That pistolero who is talking to Rosalinda, what do you make of him?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2011)

*Scarlet*

(English) _“Well, he looks decent enough and doesn't seem out for trouble. Why, do you want to hire him as your first guard?”_ Scarlet asks, smirking lightly.

(English) _“It is wise to be prepared. There are always troublemakers out and about. Especially when there is more money around.”_


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 13, 2011)

Geoffrey nods, thinking better of getting into the finer details of what counts as " newly " liberated with the serving girl. " To freedom, then, " he says. " Now, I do not suppose you know where a man might find some employment around here? Freedom goes better with heavy pockets, if you know what I mean. "


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht



Relique du Madde said:


> Don Peña smiled as he poured the second  drink. "An inventor, that is a good profession.  You will make much  money in a pueblo like this.  If it is your desire, I can arrange  lodging for yourself and your servant, we have plenty of room."...



(Spanish) "For now I think I will just enjoy the drink, but I will likely come back to this later."
Von Hacht responds.



Kaodi said:


> Geoffrey nods, thinking better of getting into the  finer details of what counts as " newly " liberated with the serving  girl. " To freedom, then, " he says. " Now,  I do not suppose you know where a man might find some employment around  here? Freedom goes better with heavy pockets, if you know what I mean. "



(same language as he used) "Sorry to interrupt, but would you be interested in some field testing? I can pay a bit and you would be the first one to enjoy the wonders of the new age!"

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 14, 2011)

> (English) _“Why, do you want to hire him as your first guard?”_



Don Ramon leaned close to Scarlet. "(English) Los Pobladores* do not know him nor does he have binding ties to them, therefore, his presence alone can stop a thief from cheating at our tables for at least a few weeks."  He laughed, "Or maybe more if he proves to be fast at the draw. "   



> " Now, I do not suppose you know where a man might find some employment around here? "



Rosalinda thought for a moment, "(Spanish) What are you good at?"


> (same language as he used) "Sorry to interrupt, but would you be interested in some field testing?"



Rosalinda glanced towards the Professor, then back at Geoffrey with a giggle. "(Spanish) Señor, I think he has a job."











*OOC:*


 * Poblador(es) = town person/people


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 14, 2011)

Geoffrey glances between Rosalind and the professor. " Well, sir, I cannot say that field testing is really the sort of work I am accustomed to. I am more of a ride hard, shoot fast, and exchange old stories sort of fellow, " says the young man, nodding to Rosalind. " Though I suppose if there is nothing else to be had I may be persuaded otherwise. "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2011)

> Geoffrey glances between Rosalind and the professor. " Well, sir, I cannot say that field testing is really the sort of work I am accustomed to. I am more of a ride hard, shoot fast, and exchange old stories sort of fellow.  Though I suppose if there is nothing else to be had I may be persuaded otherwise. "




"(Spanish) Do not worry, I am certain other offers will come.  I will hear about anything, you will be first to know."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht


(Spanish) "But shooting sounds terrific... I'm currently working on something with combat applications, so you could test it during your usual kind of work. Think about it, doing two jobs at once, earning twice the money..."
Von Hacht says excited, not bothering to tell him about the last volunteers...

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 15, 2011)

" Thanks, " say Geoffrey, " but I prefer to fight my battles with something I know will work. Only have one life, you know. "


----------



## Fenris (Aug 16, 2011)

A tall Indian sat in the corner and did not move when the call for free drinks came. Whether he didn't care to drink or perhaps, he didn't speak Spanish.

But the Indian in the faded buckskins was listening intently to all the conversations going on in the cantina sparked by the news.

The lanky and stoic man approaches the inventor with the odd accent.
[Spanish] "Pardon senor, I hear you were looking for a man to do field work for you? You would pay well for this work?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(Spanish) "Well, depends on what you consider well, noble savage. You are a native, right?"
Von Hacht responds to the native, trying to remember if he has still some glass pearls.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 16, 2011)

Don Ramon* eyed the indian for a moment before whispering to Scarlet. "(English) The indio, is he one savages from that "village" that Don Triunfo is intent on building at Rancho Cahuenga?  I suggest you maybe offer him a drink or offer him support because Don Triunfo's people being in Los Angeles does not bode well considering that they say the battle was countrymen fought at La Provencia."










*OOC:*



* I messed up the format of the "Don" honorific before.  It's usually Don (first name) or Don (first) (last name).


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Prof Hagen von Hacht
> 
> (Spanish) "Well, depends on what you consider well, noble savage. You are a native, right?"
> Von Hacht responds to the native, trying to remember if he has still some glass pearls.




The man's eyes flash at "noble savage" but his face remains impassive. [Spanish] "I suppose we should base my pay upon the nature and duration of the work." replies the Indian.









*OOC:*




I nearly replied "it's a hole dug to reach the ground water and supply water for use, but that's not important right now" but I restrained myself


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(Spanish) "I have worked on many different things... static charge belts that repel bullets, muscle stimulating electro pads... I'm also working on a device that uses minuscule shocks to speed up wound regeneration!"
Von Hacht responds with glowing eyes. ('Glow' not literal)

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I may have painted my character into a corner (which seems to happen a lot to me :-(. But I found a nice resource that has given me a back story






Ti'at awoke underneath the Christian's holy house. He remembered going there to hide during one of the rescues that he led. But everything looked very different now, the building looked more like a wreck.  He wandered out  to find the mission an abandoned wreck. Clearly the Christian's god had abandoned them! He felt great happiness and hope that his people had all been reunited.
He knew the pain of that separation: His mother led the revolt against the Christians when he was too young to hunt. They took her away and he never saw here until he was a young man. He was raised by her brother Temejavaguichia to be a Ahhoovaredoot - to heal the people by helping to return them home. 
He tried to find the villages and saw they were all gone. Just cows and grass everywhere. When he found his people often they were not able to speak to him and they spoke the language of the Christians.  He found someone fluent and heard a tale of how how he, Ti'at had disappeared long ago.  "Treinta anos" whatever that meant.  It seemed that people from them where great grandfathers now the few who were left. What could have happened?
His tribesman taught him some Spanish and told him that the Mexicans had replaced the Spanish, they were a different tribe of Christians, he guessed. 








*OOC:*


so Ti'at is not really an adventurer, he is a freedom fighter. Can you find him a plothook?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 18, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> so Ti'at is not really an adventurer, he is a freedom fighter. Can you find him a plothook?












*OOC:*


 The random bits of info about Don Triunfo is part of a plot hook you can use.  

Don Triunfo is an Indian who worked for the Mission of San Fernando (or was it San Gabriel? I have to check my notes) who managed to buy his own land (Rancho Cahuanga) after leaving the mission.

Don Ramon Pena implied that Triunfo was gathering indians and was building village on his rancho... only to have it destroyed during the battle of Provencia.  This of course leads to the opening post's Indian (Don Triunfo?) stating they should spread word of what happened and rebuild. 

 It should be noted that historically there were a lot of indians living in the vicinity of Los angeles (who were not counted as being part of it's population).  So there is a good reason why Ti'at would be in the area.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

*Scarlet*

Scarlet nods and heads to the counter, taking two filled glasses with her.

When she arrives near the indian and the gentleman he is talking to, the pretty girl smiles at them, offering them both one of the glasses she is carrying.

(Spanish, accented) _“Drink, my friends! It's free. To freedom!”_


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 18, 2011)

T







*OOC:*


i'at needs some help getting to and into the saloon. Old Ways is a Major Hindrance (he cannot drink alcohol without having to atone to get his powers back IIRC). How about Ti'at hears that he can find Triunfo if he goes to the saloon?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 18, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Does not drinking alcohol include fermented corn based drinks like tiswin or agave based drinks like Pulque?  If it doesn't then is it a ritual vs recreational sort of thing?  But no matter what, always get water.  

Him going to the saloon to look for Triunfo also works.  Triunfo needs to sleep somewhere when he goes into town to get supplies.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 18, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does not drinking alcohol include fermented corn based drinks like tiswin or agave based drinks like Pulque?  If it doesn't then is it a ritual vs recreational sort of thing?  But no matter what, always get water.
> ...











*OOC:*


You da Marshall. I was just 





. 
Ti'at was beginning to get the wondrous picture. The young men of 
his day were now grandfathers. A different faction of whites had taken the land. The missions no longer kidnapped the people. 
But what should he to do? 
He found a place that had not been defiled and pulled out some herbs. He danced, sang and ate the holy plants. 







*OOC:*


reliqueo you want ot do the vision or should I?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 19, 2011)

HandofMystra said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You da Marshall. I was just
> ...











*OOC:*


Alright then.  You can only drink fermented corn or agave based drinks for ritualistic/ceremonial purposes or as part of your medicine. 





 



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> reliqueo you want ot do the vision or should I?











*OOC:*


I shall.  







In his vision, Ti'at sees a great darkness spreading across the land like a wildfire.  Where the darkness's shadowy tendrils touch he sees strife, corruption, pestilential, and death.  No one, not even the land itself will be safe from the chaos the shadow brings. 

The land itself will fester and become spoiled by the blood that will be spilled and that in it's pain Ti'at knows it will be ripped asunder as it gives birth to monstrosities which would cause the most stalwart Christians to tremble and driven mad with fear and will cause the powerful medicine man to wallow in despair and take up the invader's unholy drink. 

As his vision fades Ti'at knows that the seeds of the darkness are being planted and that those who are planting them are in the pueblo of Los Angeles.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Awesome






Ti'at rouses from his visionary state. He rises first on one knee looking about for the dark tendrils he just saw and then unsteadily on both feet. He was still in the heightened state one feels after visions where he could not stand being around white people. He drank some water and considered. He would go to the Christians village tomorrow.
It was midmorning when he arrived at the village. He knew how to act around these as he had done many rescue raids on the Mission. He looked around for other Indios so he knew what work they were doing if he needed to pretend to do be working to avert suspicion. He stopped any Indios saw. Finding if they could speak Tongva or Chumash to ask about who might know of his vision or where there was a place of power nearby.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 19, 2011)

*Los Angeles, outskirts (Ti'at)*
After listening to his questions, Ti'at was pointed towards the direction of the pueblo's old church and was told that unless he wants to travel, he should consult with the Christian priest at the old Church since the closest tribal visionary lives a days horse ride away in the hills west of the pueblo of San Pedro.

As he concludes his conversation, Ti'at can hear the sound of the church bells ring.


*Meanwhile inside the La Gitana Saloon*
Immediately after Scarlet raised her glass, the church bells begin to sound.  After the about a minute it become clear that the intent of the chime was to signal to the pobladores that they were to gather in the plaza.








*OOC:*


I'm assuming there's a well known "Come hither" chime


----------



## Thanee (Aug 19, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“That sounds like important news!”_ Scarlet says in excitement. _“We can continue here later...”_ she puts the glass down on the counter and turns to the exit.

_“Come on out, let's find out what this is all about!”_

The curious woman is one of the first to leave the saloon and to head over to the gathering in the plaza.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2011)

Geoffrey nods to Don Ramon, smiling, and says, " Thank you for your hospitality, sir. Now, if I may be excused. "

Following Scarlet, he casually heads towards the plaza.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 20, 2011)

Ti'at hails an Indio that is going toward the church and asks is this is like when the mission bells rang (for services)?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(German) "Hans, stay here and protect my gear. I will take a look what this is all about."
Von Hacht orders his servant as he follows the others, slowly.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 21, 2011)

*Ti'aT*
The indo shakes his head. "No, those bells mean they are making an announcement."


*Old Church Plaza*
As the the pobladores slowly make their way to the church plaza, they imminently notice that their is a small contingent of lancers positioned outside of the church, dressed in brown and black.  Each of the lances are flying a green, white, and blue banner with what appears to be the image of a bear emblazoned in it's center. Several feet away from the contingent of lancers is a brown haired man dressed in a dark suit who is speaking with a priest, and the pueblo's elderly Mayor, Vicente Sanchez.

As soon as the crowd numbered in the low hundreds, the man in the suit motions to one of the lancers who quickly ran towards the bell ringer.   The moment the bells went silent, the man stepped forward with the priest at his side.

"Muchachos y muchachas, gather around and rejoice! Two days ago, on the 20st day of February of the year 1845, Governor Manuel Micheltorena and his criminal army, was been crushed by the combined forces of Alta California.  This occasion was marked by a blessing from the almighty father, who in his supreme judgement had blessed our nation and delivered us from the oppressor's clutches without any of our brothers and sisters being harmed or injured by the armed brandished against us by our foul enimy.

On behalf of our territorial authority, the legislative assembly of Alta California, I am here to announce the liberation of our people from the imperial yoke of the Mexican dictator López de Santa Ana and the formation of our sovereign nation,  La República de Alta California.  

Under unanimous consent of our wise legislature, speaker of the house, Pio Jesus de Pico has been named Presidente of the Republic, may god protect his soul and my the divine virgin watch over our land.  

El Presidente has decreed, the formation of a Grand Militia of the Republic, which shall aid in defending our people from Mexican reprisal."

"My friends, time is of the essence.  Our nation requires as many riders as possible to help spread the joyous new of our liberation and to help gather troops for the upcomming battle.  Our republic will require men or women who can also converse in English, and in the tongue of the natives.  Those who are interested, shall be rewarded greatly, so be not afraid to come forth if you are loyal or have any inquiries that need be answered."









*OOC:*


The man began his statement in Spanish, then repeated it in english before the priest translated it into indio.







[sblock=The Old Church, circa 1860]





Note, the church's bell wall is on the opposite side of the building.[/sblock]
[sblock=Painting of John Forster; aka the man in the dark suit.]





[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2011)

*Scarlet*

As so often, Scarlet's curiosity wins out, and the prospect of ‘great rewards’ also helps, of course, and so the woman steps forward, saying:

(Spanish) _“I do not own a horse, but I can ride and, of course, speak english. I would gladly help, if I can!”_


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2011)

Manual speaks up as well after Scarlet "I too can ride though I have no horse to carry me."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(Spanish) "My English isn't better than my Spanish, but do you need new innovative arms and other equipment? I can also repair almost anything."
Von Hacht proclaims. There is no better place to get scientific funding than the military.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanee said:


> (Spanish) _“I do not own a horse, but I can ride and, of course, speak english. I would gladly help, if I can!”_




The man bowed to Scarlet before speaking to her with an English accent. "(English) Transportation shall be arranged, for those without means of travel.  Wait inside the church until I finish answering everyone's concerns, then you shall discover your task." 



Fenris said:


> "I too can ride though I have no horse to carry me."




"A horse shall be provided for you, please enter inside.."



Walking Dad said:


> (Spanish) "My English isn't better than my Spanish, but do you need new innovative arms and other equipment? I can also repair almost anything."




The man smiled upon hearing the Professor's accent.  "(Spanish) What a most fortuitousness turn of events.  You must be that German who applied for weapon patent up in Monterrey not to long ago?"


*La Placita Church, interior*
The interior of the church is dark, and is dimly lit with the only source of illumination being a five small stain glass windows and a four candelabras positioned at the chapel's corner.  Against the far wall of the church is an alter that is covered in gold leaf which stands in stark contrast to the meager state of the church's pews which are occupied by the dozen or so people who are interested in the job, and a table that is surrounded by soldiers who appear to be making marks onto several maps.


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


For this to be interesting _per se_ to Ti'at would be achallenge. I will try to get Fenris' PC help in getting hooked in. SO awaiting Fenris post..


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2011)

Geoffrey watches as several of the folks from the bar head towards the chapel. They certainly make a strange group of revolutionaries. " Not a real Californian among us, " he smirks, before heading to the front of the crowd to speak to the man in the suit.

" As it happens, sir, unlike my comrades to be I do in fact have my own sturdy horse and am an old hand at riding, " he says, after catching the man's eye. " If there is one respect I could perhaps use some assistance, however, it is securing supplies for such a journey. Providence has, unfortunately, left me temporarily short of funds. "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 24, 2011)

> As it happens, sir, unlike my comrades to be I do in fact have my own sturdy horse and am an old hand at riding. If there is one respect I could perhaps use some assistance, however, it is securing supplies for such a journey. Providence has, unfortunately, left me temporarily short of funds. "




"There is no need to worry, you will be adequately supplied for your journey. Even if the Californians were not so generous, I could not, under good concious, allow a fellow former citizen of the Her Royal Majesty's domain to suffer as they work for the betterment of society."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht



Relique du Madde said:


> ...
> 
> The man smiled upon hearing the Professor's accent.  "(Spanish) What a  most fortuitousness turn of events.  You must be that German who applied  for weapon patent up in Monterrey not to long ago?"
> 
> ...





(Spanish) "Indeed I am. Always nice to hear that my fame outpaced me. Is my 'Levin Bolt' patent already through?
And I promise that this is just the first of many applications of my research!"
Von Hacht proclaims proudly.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> (Spanish) "Indeed I am. Always nice to hear that my fame outpaced me. Is my 'Levin Bolt' patent already through?
> And I promise that this is just the first of many applications of my research!"




The Englishman smiled. "Considering that their is no longer need to confer with Mexico about your patent's originality, I am certain it will now be granted once word spreads to Monterrey about our nation's independence."



*La Placita Church, interior*
Eventually, after answering all the individuals questions posed to him, the man in the darksuit entered into the chapel followed by the church's priest.  "For those who are wondering, I am Don Juan Forster, a liaison to el Presidente Pio Pico."  Don Juan approached the soldiers and momentarily glanced down at their work.

"Most of you will be riding to San Pedro and then sailing either towards the northern pueblos or towards San Diego.  Others will be riding to the local rancheros, missions,  or will be engaged in other tasks." Don Juan made a quick glance at the professor and scarlet. "As I mentioned before, to several of you, you will be given provisions, granted access a horse, should you require one, and will receive reimbursement for travel expenses accrued.  You will be paid $2 prior to your trip and  will receive $3 upon your return.  After you are given your assignments feel free to report to the garrison to pick up your provisions."

Don Juan began to distribute maps, a billfold, and gave out instructions the various people within the chapel before turning to any of your group.  "It looks as if I've gotten myself into quandary.  He turned to Scarlet.  "Under no certain circumstances would I, under any pretense, allow a woman like yourself travel alone while undertaking an important task like I have in mind for you.  Nor would I allow you to risk your virtue by traveling with some of the men we have gathered."

He turned towards the professor, "Like wise, professor, you are too important to risk sending out without an escort." Don Juan smirked.  "But luckily, fate had provided me with a few options."  

"Madame, I will need you to travel to Sepulvida's Landing at San Pedro bay, and give this package to my associate, James McKinley.  Professor, you are to join her because I am certain that my associate would be interesting in a trial demonstration of your creation."

Don Juan then glanced at Manual and Geoffrey. "You two are to escort the Lady and the Professor to Sepulvida Landing.  On the route, you are to visit the adobes of the Sepulvedas, and hand them these messages.  There are two indio villages in the area, one near by the adobe of Juan Capistrano Sepulveda, the other within the hills on the south western edge of the peninsula.   I want you to give the indios word of our joyous revolt and assure to them that we will honor any treaties they may have made with the Sepulvida and Dominguez families."  He paused for a second in consideration, "I should warn you, the indios who live in the hills are traditionalists, so if you are not wise to the old ways, then I suggest you find an indio who is and have them pass the message, because they are known to be violent."

"Once you meet my associate, he may inquire if he could hire your group for another task.  If he does, then there is no need to hasten yourselves back to the pueblo until after his task is complete."










*OOC:*


I am assuming that Ti'at is not with the group, and is waiting for the priest to become finish his duties as translator.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(Spanish) "Very well. I will in need for a second horse, as some of my gear is so heavy, I need an assistant. But don't worry, I will pay him myself."
Von Hacht explains as a matter of fact.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 26, 2011)

Manual responds to Don Juan "I know the Old Ways, and can bring your message to them"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2011)

*Scarlet*

(English) _“A true gentleman,”_ Scarlet says to Don Juan, showing a most ladylike smile as she curtsies.

_“I will carry your package safely to your associate and see about what else he might have in mind for us.”_


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 26, 2011)

Geoffrey is not terribly thrilled by the news that he will accompanied by the Professor, but he puts on a brave face. At least a scholarly man ought to have some appreciation for history. " I am honoured to be entrusted with the safety of the young Lady and aged Professor, Don Juan, " he says, offering his hand to Forster to shake on it, and then to Scarlett, Manuel and von Hacht in turn, smiling politely. " Geoffrey Gold, humbly at your service. "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2011)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> (Spanish) "Very well. I will in need for a second horse, as some of my gear is so heavy, I need an assistant. But don't worry, I will pay him myself."



"Alright, I will provide you with both, or would your prefer to be given wagon or a cart?  We can spare one if need be."



Fenris said:


> "I know the Old Ways, and can bring your message to them"



"Very well, then.  However, If you do find an native from the local community who you think can aid you in delivering a convincing message, be sure to report back to me so they can be provided for."




After shaking hands with the group and finishing his business, Don Juan makes a final bow and excuses himself from the church. "If I am needed, you fill find me at overseeing the construction near Pio's dramshop."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht



Relique du Madde said:


> "Alright, I will provide you with both, or would your prefer to be given wagon or a cart?  We can spare one if need be."




(Spanish) "Depends on the terrain. If a cart would be serviceable it would be preferred. I had also an idea for a horseless coach that could maybe perfected."
Von Hacht ponders.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 29, 2011)

> (Spanish) "Depends on the terrain. If a cart would be serviceable it would be preferred."




"The peninsula is rather hilly and contains many canyons. However, the route to the Sepulvida family's residences and the landing is serviceable by a cart or wagon."


----------



## HandofMystra (Aug 30, 2011)

Ti'at is looking suspiciously inconspicuous; darting out of shadows to talk to single indios or small groups and then fading back to the shadows.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 A slight retcon and a nudge toward the rail.







Don Forester handed Geoffrey a map. "You will find that we marked the most expedient route for your journey on this map and had the soldiers mark the approximation locations of the nearby  haciendas and their rancherias." He paused for a moment in contemplation. "Given the distances that you will be required to travel, it is my estimate that you should arrive at the Sepulvida hacienda in about 5 hours from time you leave if you ride non stop. For that reason, I suggest that you plan your journey wisely."

He turned toward Professor Hacht, "Professor, if you are unable to find a worthy assistant by the time you and your companions decide upon leaving, I shall make certain that someone from the Garrison will be a able to assist you on your journey."   The Englishman motioned to the soldiers at the table. "Now if you will excuse me, I must depart, for I have other interests to attend to. When you are ready to leave report to the garrison and to receive your provisions, horses and a cart or wagon, should you desire one."

Don Forester shook everyone's hand one last time before bowing cordially to Scarlet.  "If I am needed, during the next few hours, you shall find me at overseeing construction near Pio's dramshop." 

Don Forester and the soldiers exited from the chapel, Don Forester glanced at the assembled indios. "(Spanish) If you are lucky, one of them might offer you work, if that is what you indios desire."










*OOC:*


  It is about 2pm in the afternoon.  Sunset during this point of the year at about 6pm local time.  Also the 5 hour estimate is assuming you don't push the horse.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 4, 2011)

Geoffrey nods as he opens up and examines the map, holding it out so that the others may look as well.

" I think we might be well advised to spend this afternoon planning out our expedition, and figure out a route to follow that is both efficient and mindful of our priorities, " he says. " Given the matter of provisioning and preparing mounts for you folks, we should be prepare to set out at first light tomorrow, rather than pushing our horses hard on the first day. "


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2011)

*Scarlet*

(English) _“An excellent idea,”_ Scarlet agrees.

_“I am not really a wilderness type, however, as you might have figured already, so I do not know much about what to expect on the way, and where a good route would be. I hope some of you are better in this area?”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hac

(English) "I'm a man of science not the woods"
Von Hacht responds.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10

may I change the Lightning gun from bolt to burst? More fitting and I honestly forgot about it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 4, 2011)

[Spanish]"Pardon me companions, but I do not speak Ingles. Perhaps we can discuss our journey." adds in Manuel.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 4, 2011)

" Ah, I must apologize, sir, " says Geoff in Spanish, his accent detectable but suprising unobtrusive, " I have tried to accustom myself to speaking first in the local language, but it seems I have slipped up. We were just discussing the journey. It was my suggestion that we prepare thoroughly today, and set out at first light. The young lady was also concerned about her knowledge of the wilderness, but if I may be a little presumptuous, I imagine you are more than qualified to avail us of any dangers of that sort. "

(( Geoffrey can probably be assumed to be speaking Spanish unless it is obviously otherwise, for future reference. ))


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2011)

*Scarlet*

(Spanish) _“Oh, excuse me,”_ Scarlet says.

_“I am far more comfortable with my native tongue, but in this case, my Spanish has to suffice.”_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I hope you are able to see the map...  

Notes:  The map is north aligned.  The Location that are marked are:
1.  Lagos Adobe
2.  Dominguez Adobes
3.  Rancho Los Cerritos
4.  Sepulvida Adobes

I really need some symbols for mountains, hills, and swamp land. [/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2011)

Geoffrey blinks for a moment, then rubs a spec of dust out of his eye. Looking at the map, he says, " If we ride to Sepulvida first, then I assume it is because of the strategic nature of a seaside location? "


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> (Spanish) _“Oh, excuse me,”_ Scarlet says.
> 
> _“I am far more comfortable with my native tongue, but in this case, my Spanish has to suffice.”_





[Spanish] "I too prefer my native tongue Senorita, but Espanol will have to suffice for both of us." Turning to Geoff he adds "Yes i am quite familiar with the land, both wild and occupied" says Manuel with a slight twinkle in his eye showing he knew well the double meaning he just uttered. "As for Sepulvida, we can follow the Great River south and reach most Ranchos following it before reaching the Landing. The Landing will need to be reached quickly as it is a main port and news and support will be crucial from there." offers the Indio.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hac

(Spanish) "English, Spanish or Spanglish doesn't matter for met.

Great to have so many capable people around for the wilderness part. So I can keep my mind occupied with more civilized matters."
Von Hacht says, already thinking how would the best way to stow his stuff on the cart.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10


[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2011)

*Scarlet*

(Spanish) _“Likewise, I am pretty much lost in the wilderness, so I will gladly leave the choice of our route to you and hope you will get us to our destination safely.”_


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 13, 2011)

" If you think we should simply follow the river south and stop at each place along the way, then I suppose that is good enough for me. Though we could perhaps, if you know the land well enough, ride down to the Dominguez Adobes and then leave the road and cut across straight to Sepulvida. Then perhaps we could swing back and find the Rancho Los Cerritos, " says Geoffrey to Manuel.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hac

(Spanish) "May I remind everyone that we need a way passable with a cart? I need my equipment to stay useful.."
Von Hacht reminds everyone, if he may or not.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10


[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 13, 2011)

This is the begining of a more detailed map.  There are a few missing abobes; however they toward the nor western section of this map.

It should be noted that "Tajauta" is the name of a rancho built on the site of an indo village.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 19, 2011)

It did not take long for the group to reach the pueblo's garrison. Once there, the group is led to the garrison's quartermaster, who promptly requested for the group to hand him several of the requisition vouchers the billfolds Don Forster handed them.  The Quartermaster handed the voucher's an assistant then motioned for the group to follow him.

"(Spanish) Your voucher states that you need a wagon. Unfortunately,  we cannot loan you one of our large covered wagons, so I pray you are not confronted by the winter rains."  The Quartermaster stopped next to two wagons. "All I need to know which of these wagon suits your needs, then I could load then with your provisions then send you off on your journey."

As the Quartermaster spoke several soldiers arrived with saddled horses.  He then motioned to one of the soldiers. "(Spanish) Bernardo, come here.  I want you to help them load their wagon, and then I would like you to assist them on their journey." 

"Si senor!" Bernardo gave a salute. 



[sblock=wagons] In terms of scale, assume the horses in both of these images are the same height.  Wagon 1 appears to be build more for rugged terrain (in terms of rider shock-absorption), while wagon 2 appears to be more heavy duty and sturdier built.  Wagon2's bed is also deeper.
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Pick a wagon any wagon.  Since Deadlands doesn't really mention how much weight wagons could carry, assume that is it "alot".


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

(Spanish) "I'm afraid the one with higher bed is needed, despite the other ones sturdiness. I will send Hans to help loading my gear."
Von Hacht responds after considering his options.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10


[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 21, 2011)

> "I'm afraid the one with higher bed is needed, despite the other ones sturdiness. I will send Hans to help loading my gear."



"(Spanish) You heard him."  The quartermaster then ordered his men to load the wagon's provisions. After the professor's gear was loaded onto the wagon, the group retired to the saloon in preparation for the next day's journey. 

The next morning, the group met at the saloon's common room shortly after sunrise for a quick meal before heading to Don Ramon's stable. As the group approached the stable, they see Bernardo sitting on the corral fence polishing his saber. "(Spanish) I prepared the horses while you were still in the saloon." 

 The young soldier slid of the railing then sheaved his sword then lead the group into the stable. "(Spanish) Senorita, I suggest you take the mare with the white nose, she isn't known for rearing."

* * * * *​
Although the morning was relatively cloudless, the beginning of the day was marked by a chill that left a fine layer of frost on the grass and shrubs that grow throughout the rolling plains that extend from the pueblo's nearby foothills.  As the group travels south on the main road, they find themselves riding parallel to the river about 50 to a hundred feet from it's often reed hidden banks.   

*Group Notice*
--Geoffrey: 1d6=1, 1d6=4 = Sucess
--Manuel = 1d6.open(6)=1, 1d6.open(6)=3 = Failure.
--Professor Hacht: 1d4=2, 1d6=6...1d6.open(6)=2 = Success (raise 1)
--Scarlet: 1d4=1, 1d6=5 = Success
*Extras*
--Bernardo: 1d6.open(6)=3 =Failure

After traveling south from the pueblo for more then one hour, everyone except for Bernardo, Manuel and  Hans notices what appears to be smoke in the distance, and across the river in the direction of the rancho of San Antonio De Lago...

[sblock=Professor Hact]
The professor quickly pulled out his copy of the map, and concluded that the group is about one mile from the ford on the road to Santa Ana (which passes the rancho's main adobes).
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


*Cough* I'm assuming Hans is too busy trying to keep the equipment steady to watch the horizon.  However, given that he is a lab assistant, I assume his notice is d6


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2011)

_“Thank you, Bernardo,”_ Scarlet offers accompanied by a friendly smile. She takes the advice of the surely much more experienced rider, knowing quite well, that she is just a novice in the field.

* * * * *​
_“Look!”_ Scarlet calls out, as she notices the smoke pillars in the distance. _“Do you see that, too? Smoke! Something is burning! Is that where the rancho is located? They will need our help!”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

Von Hacht quickly pulls out and looks at their map, judging nthe distance and voices his conclusion: "We are about one mile from the ford on the road to Santa Ana, which passes the rancho's main adobes, if you don't already know. It could likely be like the _Fräulein_ suggested."

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10


[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 21, 2011)

Frowning as he looks ahead at the trail of smoke, Geoffrey says, " I do not know how fast that wagon can move, and if they need help, we must make haste if we wish to give it. Scarlet, you and I could make better time if we ride ahead, and that way neither yourself or the Doctor will be left without protection. " That said, he draws his pistol, not an altogether orthodox looking weapon, and gives it a quick look over to make sure it is in working order.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 22, 2011)

Manuel had been watching the trail carefully for signs of bears and cougars and so did not noticed the smoke. Upon seeing it though he gauges the distance. 

[Spanish] "I can stay with the Doctor and wagon and make our way there as quickly as we can" replies Manuel.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“Ok! Then let us ride ahead and see what this is all about. Hopefully it is not too dangerous out there,”_ Scarlet says.

_“We will be careful.”_


OOC: Spanish being our 'default' language, if nothing is written there, it is spoken in spanish.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 22, 2011)

Scarlet and Geoffrey begin to charge forward ahead of the wagon and quickly are able to distance themselves from the rest of the group. Within the span of a few short minutes, the duo arrived at the river's ford.  From their position they are able to see what appears to be long two story white painted adobe building house on fire as a group of indios and vaqueros struggle in vain to put out the flames using buckets, and earthen jugs filled with dirty river water.

OOC: I'm not sure if you plan on crossing the river but just incase...
[sblock=Crossing the river]
At the point where the ford is located, the river is about 50 feet wide with a rocky bed, and murky water.  When you wade/ride across discover that the river is only about two feet deep at it's inner channel.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“Hmm... I don't think we will be much help against the fire. But at least it looks like the people are safe,”_ Scarlet says.

_“Should we get closer? Maybe there is something we can do...”_

With that, she carefully guides the horse into the ford and across the river.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

Von Hacht nodded as the plan was made and if following behind with Manuel.

[sblock=OOC]
FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10


[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 22, 2011)

" If this fire is the result of arson, the perpetrators may still be near, " says Geoffrey, reining in his horse briefly at the river's edge as he tries to guess where the best footing will be. " And in any case, it might not hurt our standing with our employer to lend a helping hand along the way, as long as it does not take too long. "

Having decides on a place, he guides his horse into the river as well.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2011)

When Manuel and Professor reach the river they will ford the river if the wagon can make it safely.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 26, 2011)

From about a quarter of a mile away, Manuel, the Professor, and their assistants watch as Scarlet and Geoffrey's horses reach the far riverbank.


*Santiago de Lugo*
As Geoffrey and Scarlet move away from the river banks, and past a small barrier of citrus trees, they see what appeared have been a glorious two story adobe mansion consumed in flames.  Scattered around the ground you can see less then a dozen bodies, mostly appearing to be the hacienda's servant and staff, laying motionless on the ground with mourners hovering over them.

Glancing around at the scene you see a lone caballero riding towards the site.  As he approaches, he yells something to one of the servants then quickly angles his horse to intercept the Scarlet and Geoffrey.  "(Spanish) Oye, strangers! You picked a bad time to visit!"  The man brought his horse to a stop and calmly placed on hand near his pistol holster. "Tell me, who are you and what brings you to my family's rancho at this distressing hour?"


[sblock=The Lugo Hacienda...in its pristine state]






[/sblock]









*OOC:*


  I should note that it will not take too long for the wagon to catch up at this point.  So assume that Manuel and Professor Hact can hear the response to the horseman's hail.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2011)

*Scarlet*

Scarlet greets the man friendly, answering in spanish.

_“We are on a journey to bring some important news to the people, and when we saw the fire, we came as quickly as we could, hoping to be able to help. Alas, it seems, the building is lost. I doubt we will be able to contain it at this point. The fire is just too big. I am so sorry for your losses. Say, what caused this? What happened here?”_


OOC: And a Persuasion Roll to persuade him of our good intentions...


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 26, 2011)

While Scarlet converses with the man, Geoffrey surveys the scene more carefully. Not for the first time does he wish he had not had to leave his Stetson behind as he fled from a town where he had outstayed his welcome; he could do with less glare.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 26, 2011)

"Please forgive my rudeness, senorita y senior.  My anger got the better of me, I am Don Felipe Lugo.  My family and our haciendas were attacked by ten men, no doubt by supporters of el nuevo Presidente because we refused to join in on his victorious insurrection." Don Felipe glanced at the hacienda. "I'm afraid that they murdered by family, and those they failed to murder are in danger."


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 27, 2011)

" Ten men... " says Geoffrey, frowning, " I am good, but I am not that good. " Suddenly he sits up in his saddle, and says in a surprised tone, " Wait, you mean you think these men work for Pio Jesus de Pico? "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 27, 2011)

> " Ten men... I am good, but I am not that good."



"Si, ten men, at least ten who were capable of fleeing. They attacked in two groups.  One group attacked the homes on alone el Rio Hondo and fled toward's the mission,"  Don Felipe paused as he glanced atthe wagon, the other attacked the main hacienda and fled south along the main road."


> Wait, you mean you think these men work for Pio Jesus de Pico? "



"I do not know if they are working for him, however, I suspect they are among his loyalists since they demanded to know if we were still giving shelter to several Mexican soldiers who fled the pueblo's garrison during the coup and which where they road to when they left."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“We could probably follow them and try to find out more, but if they are really that many, that might be a little too dangerous,”_ Scarlet muses.

_“You might need to know, however, that Governor Manuel Micheltorena's army has been defeated and the nation is declaring its liberation from Mexico. La República de Alta California is being formed just now.”_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 28, 2011)

> _“You might need to know, however, that Governor Manuel Micheltorena's army has been defeated and the nation is declaring its liberation from Mexico. La República de Alta California is being formed just now.”_




"Then it is my hope that the presidente did not hold my family's previous loyalties against us."  The caballero frowned, "Especially since we were one of the families who petitioned Mexico to appoint a governor with ties to the imperial army."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2011)

As the Indio and the Professor roll up in the large wagon the Indion speaks [Spanish] "For whatever motivation, slaughtering innocents is an unacceptable practice, especially if done for political motivations. For now let us help you tend to your wounded and bury your dead."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 29, 2011)

> "For whatever motivation, slaughtering innocents is an unacceptable practice, especially if done for political motivations. For now let us help you tend to your wounded and bury your dead."




"(Spanish) Gracias, that is very honorable of you.  But, if it is your deed to inform the rancheros of California's liberation, then I can not keep you here too long since I fear that Mexico's defeat only widens the door for an American conquest.  I did not support the Mexican army just so that I can have my land stolen by a group of invaders."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

"My expertises only briefly touched medical knowledge. But if I can help in any way, I feel obliged to do so." Von Hacht says.

[sblock=OOC]
I will join the 'speak is Spanish unless noted otherwise' crowd. 

FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10


[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 5, 2011)

OOC: Unless otherwise noted, Don Felipe will converse in Spanish.


> "My expertises only briefly touched medical knowledge. But if I can help in any way, I feel obliged to do so."



"It appears that I can not persuade you against giving aid to my family's rancho. "  Don Felipe dismounted then gathered his horse's reigns.  "If you know how to treat wounds, then help the injured.  If you do not, then help fight the fire, help gather the dead, or help out at the family's cemetery, but we will not bury them until they had their last rights." He handed the reigns to one of the vaqueros. "Ride to the city, and bring the priest."

"(Spanish) Si."  The vaquero quickly mounted the horse.

OOC: I'm assuming that Scarlet and The Professor will tend to the injured while Geoffrey and Manuel tend to the dead / help dig graves.  
Scarlet Notice: 1d6.open(6)=3, 1d4.open(4)=11 --> 2 successes
Professor Hacht Notice:1d6.open(6)=1, 1d4.open(4)=1 --> 0 successes 
Geoffrey Notice: 1d6.open(6)=5, 1d6.open(6)=1  ---> 1 successes 
Manuel Notice: 1d6.open(6)=7, 1d6.open(6)=15  --> 3 successes

[sblock=Scarlet and Prof.Hacht]
Everyone one who is wounded save for two of the vaqueros appear to have wounds consistent with being burned or hit / grazed by a bullet or musket ball.  The wounds on the vaqueros appear to be a result of a knife or sword fight.[/sblock]

[sblock=Scarlet Only]Scarlet crosses one of the dead bodies and can't help to notice that she recognizes the man as being one of the people who was standing near her in the plaza.  Unfortunately, she isn't sure if he was one of the men who went inside of the church.[/sblock]

[sblock=Geoffrey and Manuel]
The majority of man and women who were killed died by gunshot, how ever two of the attackers perished from sword wounds.  Several of the dead look familiar, but you are not sure where you seen them.

Unfortunately, you are unable to tell what led to the deaths of those who were within the hacienda's burnt out rooms as a result of their bodies having been ravaged by the flames.[/sblock]

[sblock=Manuel Only.]
As Manuel aids one of the peons he notices what appears to be a dead body sticking out of the reeds along the river bank.  He approaches, then pulls the body out of the reeds while noticing that the man was shot in the back and is wearing what appears to be a brown uniform.  After turning the corpse over, he is shocked with the realization that the man was one of the soldiers who was inside of the church.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“I am not a doctor, but I do know a bit about treating injuries,”_ Scarlet explains, offering her help to tend to the wounded.


[SBLOCK=GM]That's one of the attackers, right?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 5, 2011)

Scarlet is able to successfully heal every injured person she treats with little or not problems.

[sblock=Thanee]
OOC: Yeah, that body was.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

*Scarlet*

When there is a chance, when there are not too many ears around, Scarlet informs Prof. Hacht of what she has discovered.

(English, voice low) _“Professor. One of the dead men here, one of the attackers. I am sure that I saw him before, during the speech at the plaza. I can't remember also seeing him in the church. I believe, these people are taking the law into their hands and do more harm than anything with their vile deeds. The people here should live together in peace not fight each other to the blood.”_


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 6, 2011)

Geoffrey lends help where it is needed. While he does not have a lot of formal training in practical skills, he is an intelligent man and has picked up things here and there.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2011)

Manuel drags the body out and over to the pile by the graves. He casually heads over to the professor. "Senor professor" he whispers "There is a solider over in the river, dead. He was from the church back at the ciudad. He was shot in the back. Do you think the people here betrayed them?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

"I'm not sure. I'm just an outsider here, who wants to build some weapons...
But we should keep our defense up." Von Hacht says silently, so only Scarlet and Manuel can hear his words.

[sblock=OOC]

FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“To be honest, I am a bit at a loss about what has really happened here. And even more so about what we should do about it. If we can do anything, that is...”_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 10, 2011)

Noticing the assembled group, Bernardo quickly finished dousing one of the small fires and approached the group.  As he near the them he glanced at body and scratched his head. "(Spanish) That man...  He wears the uniform of the Californian Republic, but he is not a soldier from the Los Angeles Garrison.  If he is a trained soldier, then he is one of the dozens of men from the presidio at San Diego* since they also wore our uniform."


OOC: Any characters who had traveled down to the Pueblo of San Diego would know that the town's is small, with a population of about 200 people, and it's presidio has about 30 - 40 soldiers.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2011)

Having noticed his three companions and Bernardo standing around and speaking quietly, Geoffrey manages to excuse himself from the task he was currently engrossed in and wanders over.

In a low voice, he asks, " Something I should know about, or are you four just having a break for a laugh? "


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“Some of the attackers came from Los Angeles. We saw them in the plaza and in the church. One of them has been shot in the back. It's all quite confusing,”_ Scarlet explains and fills Geoffrey in with the details, that they have put together.

_“What if they stole the uniforms and want to incite the population against the formation of the República de Alta California? Would that be possible? Does that even make any sense!?”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

"Wheels within wheels... I fear we don't know enough yet to come to a good conclusion. Best we play 'dump' for the moment." Von Hacht responds.

[sblock=OOC]

FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2011)

" Well, it does seem rather odd to begin with that soldiers of the Republic beat us here, " says Geoffrey, a worried expression on his face. " What were we contracted for if others have been sent out before us? "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 18, 2011)

"There are many ranchos that need to be notified, but if we were the only ones sent on this route, then maybe they were hoping we would have left the pueblo last night so we would not discover this attack until our return trip."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“So, what do we do now? Follow them and try to put a stop to it? Leave it be and continue on our way?”_


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2011)

" Ten men is just too many for myself and Manuel to handle, " says Geoff, " Even if we were able to ambush them on favourable terms, which I do not think we will. "

" I think we would be best moving on. We can at least alert the other people along our route of the attack. Assuming they have not been hit already too. "


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 18, 2011)

"Don Lugo did say half of them fled south along the road and the other half fled north through his family's lands.  So if we do encounter the attackers on the road, I do not think it will be all 10 at once."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“And don't forget, we also have Bernardo, and the Professor's marvellous inventions... and I might be able to help a bit as well. I am not quite as defenseless as I probably appear to you. It's a harsh world out there, a girl needs to be able to defend herself.”_


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 19, 2011)

Geoffrey grimaces at the thought of relying on the Professors crazy inventions to do anything but get them all killed. But then he says, " I suppose we could count on the three of you to neutralize at least one of them. That leaves two each for myself and Manuel. "

Setting his jaw for a moment as he thinks, he then says, " Alright. But if we find ourselves having to cede too much tactical advantage, we are calling it off. It's one thing to say that you can take down five armed men. It's quite another to say you can do it without getting any of yourselves shot. And I prefer none of us get shot. "


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2011)

*Scarlet*

_“Oh, I wholeheartedly agree to *that*.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

"Not getting shot. Splendid idea." Von Hacht comments, thinking about a device to accomplish just that.

[sblock=OOC]
How will you handle 'Sessions'? Von Hacht can jury-rig a device once each session. I'm thinking about doing a Deflection power magnetic force field belt.

FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies, i was traveling last week and the stupid hotel where my conference was did not have adequate internet access. On the plus side I did go to Olvera Street and got some research in 







"I agree, we must continue on south, whatever was done here is done, we can do no more whether they were ambushed or ambushers. We must finish our mission." adds Manual.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 27, 2011)

" If one of you would like to inform them that we will be leaving, I am go to go and prepare the horses, " says Geoff.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Scarlet*

Scarlet nods and heads off to find Don Felipe.

(Spanish) _“Ah, there you are. Don Felipe, I'm afraid, there isn't much more that we can do. The wounded have been tended to and those who did not make it have been gathered. We will have to ride on, to carry the news forward. If we meet those who did this here, we will be sure to bring them to justice. This has not been the will of the new presidente, I am sure about that.”_


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 10, 2011)

Geoffrey goes to tend to the horses, and to discreetly make sure they have not been tampered with while their attention was occupied elsewhere.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2011)

Prof Hagen von Hacht

Von Hacht also checks his equipment. He is glad then they will be able to move on.

[sblock=OOC]
How will you handle 'Sessions'? Von Hacht can jury-rig a device once each session. I'm thinking about doing a Deflection power magnetic force field belt.

FATE CHIPS: 2x white, 1x red
Condition:
PP of Lightning Gun: 10 / 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 27, 2011)

Geoffrey reminds himself for not the last time that he really needs to buy a new hat when they get paid for this job. Standing around under this Sun is a killer...


----------

